# Spear is getting leaner by the day thread



## Spear (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello ol' chaps. I figured I would post up some stuff here. Show you guys how I eat, how I train, and what I am taking. 

I'll start with some before pics, then last weeks pics. I'm currently 37 years old, 6'1" 227lbs. I used to be into lifting heavy shit, but that was in my early 20's. I took about 7 years off from the gym, and decided to start lifting again last October. 

So here is what I looked like in october.






It was pathetic. I couldn't believe I had let me self go so bad. I was ashamed of myself deeply.  I started off with easy stuff again, I didn't want to try to steam roll back into this, and end up hurting myself, or get depressed that I was only a shell of what I used to be. So I started running, something I never had done before. Got pretty good, was running 5+ miles, got skinny as ****, but had no muscle mass. 

So I decided to start watching my diet better (before I was just watching calories to drop weight). Started tracking my macros, and brining weight back up. I got as low as 197, and was recently back up to 255. Then I started pulling out the junk food, then carbs, and dropping my protein amounts a little. And now i'm sitting around 227 or so. 

Here is a picture from last week. 






So going into this week, my calories are dropping again. This time pretty significantly. 

Training days i'm eating: 2600~ calories
non training days i'm eating: 1900~ calories

I can break it down if anyone is interested. I have all my diets logged from bulking to cutting, calories have been as high as 5500 all clean food, and this is my all time low. 

So I will log some of my lifts, my cardio choices, cycles, and whatever else I ****ing feel like. 

Current cycle: 300mg test c per week, 4iu GH per day. 

I have been on TRT since last october, I have ran one blast since then, and now I'm obviously running a bit higher than normal dose of TRT, and I just started the GH last week (jesus christ i'm holding water).

I do have another baby due in july, and I wanted to focus more on baby, not be worried about all my gym gains, so I recently got rid of almost all of my extra gear. I have a couple things stashed away, but I don't see a reason to pull them out until a few months after little one has been born and I can get back into a steady routine. 

Okay, so lets have some fun.


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

Apart from the obvious body composition change shaving that stupid facial hair off worked wonders too


----------



## Spear (Jun 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> Apart from the obvious body composition change shaving that stupid facial hair off worked wonders too



Yeah, it was just there as a joke, I'm well aware of how horrific it looked. haha


----------



## Spongy (Jun 27, 2021)

Only OGs can understand why Spongy is pumped as shit that Spear is back. We've lost too many good members to bullshit. Looking good my friend!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 28, 2021)

Big difference in body comp. No more heavy lifting?  You're still incredibly young and without any med issues/ severe injury you can easily still train for strength.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 28, 2021)

Great job Spear,
Now time to invest in some new drawers 😁


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 28, 2021)

Spear said:


> Hello ol' chaps. I figured I would post up some stuff here. Show you guys how I eat, how I train, and what I am taking.
> 
> I'll start with some before pics, then last weeks pics. I'm currently 37 years old, 6'1" 227lbs. I used to be into lifting heavy shit, but that was in my early 20's. I took about 7 years off from the gym, and decided to start lifting again last October.
> 
> ...



Awesome wheels. Especially the upper quads (way to hit them angles on the single-leg press!)


----------



## Spear (Jun 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Big difference in body comp. No more heavy lifting?  You're still incredibly young and without any med issues/ severe injury you can easily still train for strength.



I used to compete in strongman/powerlifting stuff. That's mostly what I meant. I still lift heavy, just training style is more geared towards body building now.



JuiceTrain said:


> Great job Spear,
> Now time to invest in some new drawers 



Yeah no kidding! I need to throw a bunch of these things out, they are old. Next pics will be in something a tad sexier.


----------



## Spear (Jun 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Awesome wheels. Especially the upper quads (way to hit them angles on the single-leg press!)



Thank you. Pushing legs very hard is something that took me a long time to learn when I was younger. Go to failure, then keep going. 

On that note, wearing a mask wasn't all so bad at the gym, my face is so damn ugly when I'm pushing shit that hard. Kinda made me look normal for a bit there.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 28, 2021)

U have a sock in your pants or u happy to see me


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 28, 2021)

Awesome changes in your body composition .. well done.


----------



## Spear (Jun 28, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> U have a sock in your pants or u happy to see me



Both 



MrBafner said:


> Awesome changes in your body composition .. well done.



Thank you. Hopefully I can keep this ball rolling and drop more and more fat.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 28, 2021)

Great work man! I look forward to seeing some posts from you.


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 28, 2021)

Awesome work bro. Keep killin in.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 28, 2021)

Spongy said:


> Only OGs can understand why Spongy is pumped as shit that Spear is back. We've lost too many good members to bullshit. Looking good my friend!



I miss seeker!


----------



## Trump (Jun 28, 2021)

Seeker is only busy right now he be back



FlyingPapaya said:


> I miss seeker!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome back man. Hell of a job with the body recomp. Amazing being able to flux to those highs and lows and you’re crushing it now. Sounds like a solid plan going forward


----------



## Spear (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay dokie time to log some stuff. 

Today was monday, and my diet m-f will be the exact same every day. I will eat the following: 

Meal 1: 1 cup of egg whites, 3 whole eggs, 5oz chopped spinach 

meal 2: 6oz cooked 93/7 ground beef, 4oz green beans, 100g jasmine rice

meal 3: 6oz cooked 93/7 turkey, 100g blueberries, 12pc asparagus, 200g sweet potato

meal 4 (pre workout meal): 6oz chicken, 300g jasmine rice, 1tbsp mac nut oil

meal 5: 2 scoops whey iso, 2 cups cereal 

meal 6: 6oz chicken, 6oz broccoli 

macros are 274 protein, 288 carb, 45 fat. about 2653 calories. 

So today was a chest/shoulder day: 

workout has a bunch of sets that lead up to my working sets, but just do to all the typing, i'll just enter my working sets, unless someone wants to know how many actual sets I did or something like that. 

Pec Dec (warmup that goes into a working set)
 160x10, 160x9, 160x 8

Flat barbell bench:
285 x 10, 8, 5 (shoulder felt a little strange, didn't want to push it)

Incline DB bench: 
90's x 10, 9, 9

Decline Nautilus plate loaded machine: 
3plates each side x 10, 10, 8

DB side lateral raise
35's x 10 x 3 sets

Cable side lateral: 
20 x 10 x 2 sets pulling in front
20 x 10 x 2 sets pulling in rear

Nautilus plate loaded mil press (seated opposite direction)
3 plates x 10, 8, 7

I did a total of 80min of cardio today. A buddy was on the stairmill next to me, and we chatted it up for an hour. I looked like I had jumped into a pool.


----------



## Spear (Jun 30, 2021)

Today I did some fasted cardio. I pinned 2iu before going, and did 45 min of stair mill.

Came home got some work done and went back around 3pm. I did legs with quad focus

I do quite a few build up sets, but ill just post my last working sets

Seated leg curl
Level 8 x 10 x3

Extension
170x 11,10,10

Free motion plate loaded squat
3 plates each side x 12,11,11

Leg press
4 plates each side X 12,10,10

Walking lunges, no weight except my fat ass
24 steps x 3

Pinned 2iu once home from the gym. I pin IM. 

Diet was on point. I did have a burrito from chipotle as I get one cheat meal per week. Tomorrow I'm in a dead lift competition for fun, so I thought it would be best to have a cheat tonight since my legs are wrecked.

I know ill do terrible tomorrow since my strength is so low since getting leaner, but it should be a fun time, and should see some decent pulls. Ill try to get some pics/vids


----------



## Spear (Jun 30, 2021)

Current weight : 225.2





Today's back workout (working on thickness):

As always, I do a lot of feeder sets going into the lifts, but I'll just type out my final working set.

-started with 20 min stair mill lvl 7/8

-Reverse Grip shoulder width lat pull down
145x 12, 12, 11

- Bent over BB row
175 x 12,12,10

- Lat Pull Down
145 x 12,12,11.5

-Cable rope pull overs
110x15x3

-Bent over rear delt w/ DB
35's x 8 x 3

After getting home from gym I pinned 2IU of G, and ate my cereal and shake.

I do have a peloton (my wifes) bike at home, so I'll be getting on that for more cardio tonight, and I also have the little deadlift comp at 5pm. I'll try to get some pics/videos for you guys. I know I won't be able to pull much, my strength is in the garbage right now. I'm hoping to get over 500, but we shall see.


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2021)

very leaner brother


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Hit a new PR on deadlift today. 530lbs


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 1, 2021)

Nicely done. Kinda looked easy. Haha

Keep pushin!


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nicely done. Kinda looked easy. Haha
> 
> Keep pushin!


Yeah, I was surprised myself. Last time I tested my PR my body weight was at 255lbs, so I was not expecting to pull it this easy. I'll give it some time, and try it out again down the road. I'd like to set a goal of pulling 600lbs now.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 1, 2021)

600 definitely looks doable based on that pull. I saw you took some time off and got back into lifting last year. How long ago was your last pr attempt?


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

End of january is when I pulled 525, but I have been focused on dropping weight for about the last 4 months, so getting stronger hasn't been on my mind at all. If anything, I thought that I had lost strength.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 1, 2021)

Spear said:


> Current weight : 252.2
> 
> You're 6'1 and 252 in THIS picture?!


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

lol TYPO, 225, i'll update the post.

Looks like I am unable to edit the post, maybe it's too old to edit? Anywho my weight is 225.2


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 1, 2021)

I was like "Holy shit!" 😂


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice pullin Spear


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Nice pullin Spear


Thank you very much!


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Spear said:


> lol TYPO, 225, i'll update the post.
> 
> Looks like I am unable to edit the post, maybe it's too old to edit? Anywho my weight is 225.2


I just edited it for you, to test it out.


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just edited it for you, to test it out.


Thank you


----------



## snake (Jul 1, 2021)

You're doing well buddy! Just because you didn't implement your previous knowledge over the last 7 years, doesn't mean you forgot it. You know what has worked in the past so dance with the girl you came with.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 1, 2021)

You made that pull look easy!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

Very nice pull Spear, you definitely have more in the tank brother.


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate all the nice comments. I did just want to mention that strength is not a goal for me at all right now. My main focus is just dropping fat, if for some reason I can build a tiny bit of muscle from hypertrophy training, that would be cool too, but I really don't think that will happen being in such a big deficit right now.

Today was arms. My least favorite workout. The pump is cool, I just think it's boring.

Workout looked like the following:

-22 min of stair mill

-Cable rope curl
100 reps, change the weight up or down every 10 reps, kinda randomize the weight

-Reverse grip EZ bar curl
75 x 14, 12, 12

-Seated supinated DB curls
40's x 10 rep x 3 sets

-Overhead cable tricep pushout
90 x 15, 15, 14

- seated incline behind head EZ bar skull crusher
75 x 15, 14, 12

- cable rope tricep extension
90 x 15x15x13

- DB Hammer curls
40's x 10 x 3

Hanging leg raises
3 sets, wasn't really counting reps.

I will do another 30 minutes of cardio this evening on the bike. 

I pinned 2iu of G after workout, had a shake and about 400 cals of cereal.  I'll pin another 2iu later in the afternoon. 

I pin about .7ml of test on monday, and .8ml of test on thursday. So today I'll pin that as well. My test is 200mg/ml, and it is prescribed to me. My GH is also prescribed, it took me a while to save up enough to run a higher amount.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2021)

You’re inspiring me bro. I’ve been slacking on my diet and cardio. I can’t let you make me look like a chump.

Amazing work Spear. We’re lucky to have you back


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re inspiring me bro. I’ve been slacking on my diet and cardio. I can’t let you make me look like a chump.
> 
> Amazing work Spear. We’re lucky to have you back


Thanks man. That's really nice to hear. I honestly really appreciate your words. Starting this log is great motivation for me, makes me feel like i'm letting people down if I slip up on diet/training, which is good for me. 

And i'm sure you're very far from lookin like a chump.


----------



## Spear (Jul 2, 2021)

So my kids school is closed for a teacher day today, my wife is having a lot of complications with this current pregnancy, so that means I gotta take care of the little one all day. He turns 2 in september, so he requires a lot of supervision. I don't think I'll be able to train today as I'm trying to get some work done right now (during his nap) and then will have to get more stuff done this evening (he goes to bed close to 7), I don't think I'll be able to get into the gym until next tuesday, which kinda sucks. But oh well, kids come first. 

So on non-training days, I eat close to 2k calories (it's just a simple carb cycle diet, but only two different diets instead of 3 like most are), I don't try to do cardio, but if it happens, it happens. Today I did walk to the park and back (1.6miles) and when we were there I played on the playground for about an hour with him (I feel like a damn gorilla trying to climb into those little structures, go down slides and what not). So I think I got a decent amount of work in for how much I'll be eating. I think we might go swimming when he wakes as well. We'll see. 

My non training diet is as follows: 


FoodProteinCarbsFatCaloriesMeal 11 cup liquid egg whites25001003 omega 3 eggs150151955oz frozen chopped spinach, drain00000000Total:40015295Meal 26oz cooked 93% ground turkey42010258100 grams rice02501004oz green beans000000000000Total:422510358Meal 36oz cooked 93 ground beef42072316oz broccoli00001 tbsp grass fed butter00141260000Total:42021357Meal 42 scoops whey iso50002001 medium banana0200801 cup pineapple0200800000Total:50400360Meal 56oz 93 beef42072315oz frozen chopped spinach, drain000000000000Total:4207231Meal 66oz cooked chicken breast45042161 cup spinach leaves000023 almonds77141820000Total:52718398Daily Totals:26872711999


----------



## eazy (Jul 2, 2021)

.....


----------



## Spear (Jul 2, 2021)

eazy said:


> .....


Hahaha!
My body likes to eat, so without the veggies my stomach feels so empty, and I’m suffering.

I also think all the veggies really help with my digestion.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 2, 2021)

How'd the DL comp go?


----------



## Spear (Jul 3, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> How'd the DL comp go?


I placed 5th, but I did hit a new PR so that was good. I pulled 530. I posted a video of it on page two. Overall I was very very happy with myself. I pulled 525 when I weighed 255, so pulling this at 30lbs lighter made me quite happy. 

It really made me want to start lifting for strength again, but I’ll try to forget about it until winter time and I am bulking again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 3, 2021)

Great work man!


----------



## Spear (Jul 6, 2021)

So pretty rough weekend, wife is on bed rest due to doctors orders, so I had full time dad duty, wasn't able to get much done, I cheated on my diet one night, had some sushi with the wife. I know it's not too terrible, but it's still extra calories when I'm trying to be in a deficit. 

I kept my cals pretty low today, basically ate my typical non training day meal plan, but added in the cereal after my workout. 

Today's training was chest/front/side delt:

-Cable Fly's
30 x 15/14/14

-Nautilus plate loaded incline press: 
2 Plates each side x 10,8,7

-15* Smith machine incline press
65 each side x 16,15,14

-Flat Machine Press
where it got heavy x 13,11,11

-Cable side lateral raise
20 x 10 x 2 with arm in front
20 x 10 x 2 with arm behind body

- DB Side lat raise
30's x 12 x 3

- BB standing mil press
115 x 10, 10, 9

30 min of bike for cardio.


----------



## Spear (Jul 7, 2021)

Yesterday's workout was legs (quad focus):

In the morning I did:

45 min fasted cardio (stair mill) with 2iu of GH

Lifted at night

*Seated Leg Curl*
lvl 9 x 10 x 3

*Extensions*
170 x 12,11,11

*Free Motion Plate Loated Squat*
3 plates each side x 13,12,12

*Leg Press*
4p each side x 13,12,12

*Walking lunges w/ no weight*
12 steps each leg x 3

*calf work*

Good day. I really like spacing my lifting apart from my cardio. My lifts are stronger, worker seems better, just better. But, I have a family and responsibilities, can't always get away with this.


----------



## Spear (Jul 7, 2021)

Today's workout was back/rear delt: (thickness focused) 

20 min stair mill before workout

As always I do quite a few sets building up to my working sets. If anyone is ever curious what an entire workout looks like, let me know and I can write it all done for you. 

*Reverse Grip shoulder width cable pull down*
130x12x3

*Bent over BB row*
155x10x3

*Wide Grip lat pull down*
160x10x3

*Seated wide grip row*
145x12x3

*Cable rope pull overs*
110x15x3 (def failed last two sets and had to rest a few seconds to get my 15 reps in)

This part of my workout i'm just doing a circuit I guess, I do 1 set of each, then rest. 

*Bent over DB rear delt*
35's x 8 x 3

*DB Shrug*
80's x 10 x 3

*Supinated DB curl*
35's x 10 x 3


----------



## Spear (Jul 7, 2021)

228.2 lbs (i'm holding water)


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2021)

upper drier than lower but still looking good man


----------



## Spear (Jul 7, 2021)

PZT said:


> upper drier than lower but still looking good man


Yup, it's how my conditioning comes in. Top will kinda stall here, and legs will start coming in.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 7, 2021)

Wow, juicy forearms. Everything seems great on point to me. Which is an accomplishment because you look tall with longer legs. Like 6’2?


----------



## Spear (Jul 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Wow, juicy forearms. Everything seems great on point to me. Which is an accomplishment because you look tall with longer legs. Like 6’2?


Very close! I'm a tad over 6'1". 

Forearms are just genetic, or just left over meat from when I did manual labor back in the day.  I'm really hoping the legs start to come in soon. I've only got a couple of weeks left before the new baby comes, then I'll have to take a little time off


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 8, 2021)

Spear said:


> 228.2 lbs (i'm holding water)



You look pretty tall bro and you have a very classic look. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear (Jul 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You look pretty tall bro and you have a very classic look. Great job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! I was going to compete in classic this year, but family stuff forced me to push it back.


----------



## Spear (Jul 9, 2021)

Arm day was yesterday, was pretty busy and actually wasn't able to get any cardio in. 

Arm day was 

Curls

More curls

Even more curls

Triceps

More triceps

Even more triceps

Did some abs too.


----------



## Spear (Jul 9, 2021)

I want to say @Jin I got those shirataki noodles and jesus christ, they wreck my stomach. hahaha I'm so bloated and gassy after eating them. But damn it's nice to cut out carbs from my 2nd to last meal, and eat those noodles with meal 5/6. They taste good, I throw some coconut aminos in there, and hot sauce. 



Today was legs (hamstring focus)

I actually went to the gym fasted, I brought BCAA's w/ some carb powder for after cardio though. 

Pinned 2iu of G before gym. 

20 min walkin at 3.4mph

Lying leg curls
8 sets in total

SLDL w/ DB
80's x 10 x 3

Seated Leg Curls 
lvl 8 x  amrap x 3

Leg Extensions: 
140 x 15 x 3 (went lighter here because quads are still quite sore, got a good pump though)

Calf work

adductor/abductor work

20 min stair mill


----------



## quackattack (Jul 12, 2021)

Spear said:


> SLDL w/ DB
> 80's x 10 x 3


Top 3  favorite accessory.  Love the upper back and shoulder pumps.


----------



## Spear (Jul 12, 2021)

So, this weekend was pretty bad. I broke down a couple of times, and had some cheat meals. They were both pretty bad, I had some cereal and low-cal ice cream one night, and had 2/3 a box of family sized double stuffed oreos the other night. Makes me feel so guilty after doing it. But damn it's amazing in the moment. hahaha

Monday: Chest w/ Front and Side delt

*-Cable Fly warm up that goes into a working set (8 sets in total)*
30 x 12 x 3

*-Incline DB press @ 15* incline*
(here I like to do a big set, starting with the 50's and working up to 100's)
100's x 10 this was the best 10 reps I have done in a long time. They were all slow, and controlled. Barely got that 10th one locked out. 

*-Decline Nautilus plate loaded* 
100lbs per side x 12 x 4 sets

*-Incline Smith Machine Bench @ 15* angle*
70lbs each side x 16, 12, 12, 

*-DB Side Lat raise *
20's x 10 x 3

*-Seated Nautilus Mil Press*
3 plates each side x 15 x 3

*-Cable side lat*
20 x 12 x 2 pullin in front of body 
20 x 12 x 2 pulling from behind body. 

*-35 min of stair mill. *


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 13, 2021)

Im sure those Oreos helped with the lock out db pressing those 100's.


----------



## Spear (Jul 13, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Im sure those Oreos helped with the lock out db pressing those 100's.


haha it definitely helped with the pump!


----------



## UkOnlineCoaches (Jul 13, 2021)

You have made huge changes well done. the only area I think just needs a little more development is traps all the others look well developed/Full looking. Not a criticism just observation.


----------



## Spear (Jul 13, 2021)

UkOnlineCoaches said:


> You have made huge changes well done. the only area I think just needs a little more development is traps all the others look well developed/Full looking. Not a criticism just observation.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Spear (Jul 13, 2021)

Today's workout was: Legs (Quad focused) 

*10 min stair mill

Seated Leg Curl*
9 Sets in total 

*Leg Extension (all 15+ reps)*
8 sets in total
Final sets were 170 x 16,15,15
*
Leg Press (20 reps every set)*
6 sets total
Final sets: 4 plates each side x 20 x 3

*Squats *
155 x 20 x 3

This was a rough one. My legs had such an awesome pump, and I could tell when I was doing the squats that they were wrecked.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 14, 2021)

Spear said:


> Today's workout was: Legs (Quad focused)
> 
> *10 min stair mill
> 
> ...



Save some adductors for the rest of us bro!


----------



## Spear (Jul 18, 2021)

7/13/21 Back Day

*10 Min stair mill

- Close Grip Pull Down*
160 x 12 x 3

*- Bent Over BB Rows*
165 x 12,12,11

*- Rear delt on pec dec*
130 x 10, 10, 8

*-Lat Pull Down*
160 x 10 x 3

*- Seated Wide Grip Row*
145 x 10 x 3

*-Plate Loaded High Row*
2p each side x 7 x 3

*-Smith Machine Shrugs*
2p each side x AMRAP x 3

*30 min stair mill*


----------



## Spear (Jul 18, 2021)

7/14/21 - Arms

*10 min stair mill

- 100 Reps Cable triceps pushdow*n
(random weight every 10-20 reps)

*-EZ Bar Seated Skull Crusher*
80 x 12,12,10

*-Overhead cable triceps extension*
60 x 12 x 4

*-100 EZ bar curls *
(random weight every 10-20 reps, and move hand position as well)

*-Supinated DB Curl*
35 x 12 x 3

*-EZ Bar Reverse grip curl*
80 x 15 x 3

*-Plate Loaded curl machine*
25's x 12 x 3

*-Plate Loaded triceps extension*
105 x 15 x 3

I superset those last two.


----------



## Spear (Jul 18, 2021)

7/15/21 - Legs (hammy focused)

*12 min stair mill

SLDL w/ DB*
75's x 10 x 3

*-Deadlift*
405 x 3 x 2

*- Seated Leg Curl*
4 sets x 15 reps (didn't look at weight)

*- Lying leg curl*
4 sets x 12 reps (didn't look at weight again)

*-Extensions*
160 x 15 x 4

*Walking Lunges *
10lbs each hand x 12 steps each leg x 3

*- 30 min stair mill*

My legs had such an amazing pump here. Felt really really good. This was my first time adding any weight to walking lunges, and my god, the pump was outstating.


----------



## Spear (Jul 18, 2021)

Here is updated photo:

I've been totally screwing up my diet as of late. Life is getting really stressful with the baby coming, how my wife is feeling, and little to no help with the current child.

When I'm feeling down, I take it out on myself with food. After I had that sushi cheat, I ate clean for a couple days, then started eating a bunch of garbage every day on top of my food. I'm a big fat bloated water buffalo right now. I'm sure that I will have my ups and down until baby is home, and we start to get back into the grove of life.

Current weight is: 239lbs.


----------



## eazy (Jul 18, 2021)

Spear said:


> big fat bloated water buffalo


🙄


----------



## Spear (Jul 18, 2021)

eazy said:


> 🙄


hahaha, compared to how I felt when I was low 220's it's how I currently feel.


----------



## Spear (Jul 19, 2021)

So I will be dropping my test back to my TRT dose (my dose is 200mg a week). I don't have a reason to be running a higher amount when I know i'll be taking some time off of the gym/work (guessing it'll be 3 weeks or so). I do run HCG as well, and will continue running GH as well (will run this for about 6 months)

Today's workout was chest w/ front and side delt

*10min stair mill

Cable Fly's*
30 x 15 x 3
*
Incline DB Press (15 degree)*
100's x 13 ,10, 9

*Decline Nautilus Plate Loaded*
100 each side x 12 ,12, 10

*Flat Nautilus Plate Loaded*
90 x 15,12,10

*Smith machine incline (15 degree)*
70 each side x 15 x 3

*Side Delt w/ DB's*
20's x 12 x 3

*nautilus plate loaded mil press*
2plates each side x 15 x 3 (pretty light here, but shoulder was hurting)

*Cable side lateral raise *
20 x 10 x 2 (pulling with arm in front)
20 x 10 x 2 (pulling with arm in rear)


----------



## Tiny (Jul 19, 2021)

Ditch the mil press if it's bothering your shoulders. I wish I did earlier. 

Awesome physique dude, rare to see good general balance like that. Keep it up


----------



## Spear (Jul 19, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Ditch the mil press if it's bothering your shoulders. I wish I did earlier.
> 
> Awesome physique dude, rare to see good general balance like that. Keep it up



It's weird, the mil press doesn't bother it, I actually feel a lot more on certain styles of side lateral raise. The initial pain came after a heavy flat barbell bench session. That causes the most pain by far, and I gave up benching. Hoping taking a few weeks off will help fix stuff. 

I'm also considering throwing in some BPC-157 while I take time off,  but a tad concerned about it ruining the effects of stimulants. I'm sure I'll be relying heavily on coffee when i'm not sleepin much with the newborn.


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2021)

Spear said:


> Here is updated photo:
> 
> I've been totally screwing up my diet as of late. Life is getting really stressful with the baby coming, how my wife is feeling, and little to no help with the current child.
> 
> ...


looking jacked asf man


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2021)

Water Buffalo don’t have visible abs. Lookin awesome dude.


----------



## Spear (Jul 21, 2021)

PZT said:


> looking jacked asf man



Thank you, I'm not feeling that way however. 



Trendkill said:


> Water Buffalo don’t have visible abs. Lookin awesome dude.



Thanks bud, but I really need to drop some weight. I feel like I'm holding so much water right now. I know I am very hard on myself, and it's something I'm trying to fix, but it's difficult when you don't see in the mirror what others see. 

I had set a pretty steep goal for myself, I wanted to be below 10% before my son was born, so I think that may be why I'm acting extra critical, but I'll get back on the diet horse and see what kind of damage I can before summer is over. 

Might have to add in another compound or two to get my motivation back up.


----------



## PZT (Jul 21, 2021)

If I looked like that I’d only wear a shirt at my job


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah dude, you're pretty ripped. I would be proud.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking good bro


----------



## Eric Smith (Jul 21, 2021)

GOOD STUFF!!!! Good transition!!!   Damn working towards a show or personal.?   Either way good damn job!!!


Eric'


----------



## Spear (Jul 22, 2021)

Eric Smith said:


> GOOD STUFF!!!! Good transition!!!   Damn working towards a show or personal.?   Either way good damn job!!!
> 
> 
> Eric'


Thanks, Eric. Yeah I’d like to compete by next year. My coach thinks I should do classic physique. So I’ll see where my weight is at and go from there


----------



## Eric Smith (Jul 22, 2021)

Well I think you will be a powerhouse.


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2021)

classic is a good call


----------



## Spear (Jul 26, 2021)

Baby was born on the 23rd. 

He was born 11lbs 5oz, born naturally. My wife is an absolute savage. Pretty amazing to watch and see. Makes you really realize what people are capable of. Kiddo is happy and healthy, eating a ton, sleeping a ton. So far a great baby. 

I'll be taking up to 3 weeks off the gym, to give the wife as much help as she needs, and that I can provide. She is in quite a bit of pain, as she had some complications during pregnancy, that will now get better, but even giving birth to that gigantic watermelon had it's own consequences. 

The family, and the wife making a full recovery is more important than building muscles to me. 

The good news, is that I am up all hours of the night, so I'll be pinnin my GH in the middle of the night, to try to aid with fat loss. 

I've brought my calories up to about 3500 a day, just to be at maintenance calories, and to give me some wiggle room to eat other items that I can prepare for my family/inlaws. Lots of people coming over to help with kid, and what not, so I feel like I should be able to offer more than just chicken/turkey/ground beef and rice. 

Like today I made some sandwiches for my mom, wife and myself. Turkey sando on sourdough w/ swiss cheese and spicy mustard. Can't remember the last time I ate a sandwich, was pretty damn good, but I was damn hungry after. haha. 

Anywho, I'll try to update every now and again, I'll post up some pictures of the giant baby and maybe some physique pictures if I feel like it's fading.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 26, 2021)

Congratulations Spear!


----------



## Spear (Jul 26, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Congratulations Spear!


Thanks, first kid was quite large as well. Will be really cool seeing them grow up, and where their genetics take them.


----------



## CJ (Jul 26, 2021)

You have a baby hippopotamoose!!!  😳😳😳

Congratulations sir, to you and your wife. Enjoy the wonderful new addition to your family. 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Bigflexxa (Jul 26, 2021)

To be honest I think the mustache gains were killing it brotha haha, awesome update man looking awesome!


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 27, 2021)

Congrats. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 27, 2021)

Congrats! Man big baby gonna be a monster. I have two young ones. It is challenging but fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 27, 2021)

Congrats Spear and your boy will be a powerlifter I predict...


Wowzers, 11lbs...that has to be one chunky lil guy.


----------



## Spear (Jul 27, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Congrats Spear and your boy will be a powerlifter I predict...
> 
> 
> Wowzers, 11lbs...that has to be one chunky lil guy.


Yeah he is juicy for sure. First kid was 9lbs 13oz and he’s now 20 months old and over 40lbs.

It will be cool to see where this guy goes.

I am a bit of a runt in my family, I am a hair over 6’1”, and most males in my family are 6’4” and above. My wife is 5’11” her brother is 6’6”.

pretty certain these kids are going to beat me and steal the car keys when they are about 12. Can’t wait.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 27, 2021)

Spear said:


> Yeah he is juicy for sure. First kid was 9lbs 13oz and he’s now 20 months old and over 40lbs.
> 
> It will be cool to see where this guy goes.
> 
> ...


Lol they'd have to beat you into submission first before they get those car keys! 

Damn you got some big beefy boys now LOL...and that must make you feel real small when they reach full size haha. Get them into the gym later on when they are old enough and they'll blow up even more!


----------



## Tiny (Jul 29, 2021)

Sorry but skimming in general 

I remember fighting this bloating feeling for a while and am just throwing this out there since you mentioned feeling overly so. It ended up being Deca. Even at a tiny dose that stuff makes me feel like a balloon. Once I removed it and upped water intake it subsided


----------



## Tiny (Jul 29, 2021)

And congrats on the kid!
Say goodbye to sleeping in 😁


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 30, 2021)

You have always looked great over the last decade I’ve known you . Congrats on the kid bundy would be a great first name .. We’re pretty similar how we can go in and out of shape . Your quads got way bigger then before good work spear


----------



## Spear (Jul 30, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Sorry but skimming in general
> 
> I remember fighting this bloating feeling for a while and am just throwing this out there since you mentioned feeling overly so. It ended up being Deca. Even at a tiny dose that stuff makes me feel like a balloon. Once I removed it and upped water intake it subsided


Thanks, Tiny. I however was only on 300mg of test per week, I have lowered it back down to 200mg per week, which is my prescribed TRT dose. 

My bloating comes from eating massive cheat meals because I get very stressed, and take a lot of my feelings out on myself with food. Mostly in the way of oreo's and girl scout cookies! haha


Tiny said:


> And congrats on the kid!
> Say goodbye to sleeping in 😁


I'm already well aware of this! This is kiddo number 2


Bro Bundy said:


> You have always looked great over the last decade I’ve known you . Congrats on the kid bundy would be a great first name .. We’re pretty similar how we can go in and out of shape . Your quads got way bigger then before good work spear


Thanks, Bundy! Unfortunately my kids are named after my grandparents (Magnus and Reiner). 

Building that foundating years ago seems to really benefit you. I feel like once I get my diet and training dialed in, my body quickly bounces back to fairly decent shape. Just gotta keep pushing pretty hard and get it better and better. 

I'm still hovering around 240~. But feeling pretty happy with this size, but I'll clean up the diet a bit once things calm down, and resume the cut.


----------



## Spear (Aug 23, 2021)

Man, kiddo is already a month old. Time is going by quick! I really tried to not worry about the gym, diet, or anything of the sort while taking the break. I wanted spend time with my family, and just enjoy that time, without thinking of anything else. 

Boy did I do it well. haha I was eating everything, and not caring about it at all! Once I saw the scale hit 242 I knew I had to dial it back a bit. I've been eating clean for about 2.5 weeks now, doing some really low cal days, and keeping carbs at a moderate level on other days. About 2700 on normal days, 1900 on low days. 

Today's workout was chest, I'll just post up my final lifts: 

*Incline DB*:
105 x 7

*Flat Nautilus Plate Loaded: *
2plates x 13

*Pec Dec:* 
110 x 15

*Machine Flat: *
Unknown x 12

(superset these two)
*Side Lat Raise: *
12.5 x 15

*Side Lat Partials: *
12.5 x 15


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 23, 2021)

The transformation from October to now is incredible. Like would still be impressive  if it was a freaking 10 year gap between pics. Great job. 

I suck 🤣


----------



## Spear (Aug 23, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> The transformation from October to now is incredible. Like would still be impressive  if it was a freaking 10 year gap between pics. Great job.
> 
> I suck 🤣


Thanks man! I think there are lots of factors. One being that I’ve been this size and body composition before. I feel like getting on TRT and getting my hormones in check really helped me out.

Then I ate clean for a LONG time, trained hard and kept at it. Body just followed along nicely.

I do appreciate the kind words.


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 24, 2021)

Good you made it this far, so keep pushing!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 24, 2021)

Glad to hear from you. Hope all is well with the family.


----------



## Spear (Aug 25, 2021)

Current bodyweight as of this morning 232.8lbs

Good leg day yesterday. Feels nice being back and getting some blood in these toothpicks.

Today was back day. I worked out with a friend at the gym, kinda ruined my flow, but oh well. Still trying to take it semi easy since i'm just getting back into it.


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2021)

That's the exact spot I have always wanted a tatoo


----------



## Spear (Sep 3, 2021)

Things are slowly coming back together. This week was a bit nuts; older son out of school for a couple of days, and was super sick, baby is just being a baby. Wife has been losing her mind at home, wants to fight me about everything. 

I work from home, and have been REALLY thinking of renting office space to get out of here during the day, I think that would really help our relationship, just not being around each other 99% of the time. But I think she's going back to work in about 2 months, so I'll try to hold off until then. 

Maybe I can just rent a storage unit, and hide out in there. 

Anywho, I haven't stepped on a scale recently, but I will next week and give an updated picture. Diet has been pretty much on point every day, and body is responding pretty well. 

I'll be doing bloodwork on wednesday, just to make sure everything is good on the insides. If it is, then I will most likely run some more gear, along with orals for about 2 months, as support to getting leaner as summer comes to an end. Then I will transition to a clean bulk.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2021)

What orals are you considering?


----------



## Spear (Sep 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> What orals are you considering?


Most likely winny and proviron. Both at 50mg a day.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> Things are slowly coming back together. This week was a bit nuts; older son out of school for a couple of days, and was super sick, baby is just being a baby. Wife has been losing her mind at home, wants to fight me about everything.
> 
> I work from home, and have been REALLY thinking of renting office space to get out of here during the day, I think that would really help our relationship, just not being around each other 99% of the time. But I think she's going back to work in about 2 months, so I'll try to hold off until then.
> 
> ...



Same here. Although when I work from home; I decide to work from my business’s office (my side gig) because the City job I goes to the extreme for the pandemic and has had us working from home for since last March.  It keeps me out of the spouse hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> Current bodyweight as of this morning 232.8lbs
> 
> Good leg day yesterday. Feels nice being back and getting some blood in these toothpicks.
> 
> Today was back day. I worked out with a friend at the gym, kinda ruined my flow, but oh well. Still trying to take it semi easy since i'm just getting back into it.


Brother that's truly impressive


----------



## Spear (Sep 5, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Brother that's truly impressive


Thank you for the kind words. I really think I can improve a lot on my physique!


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 5, 2021)

Definitely a big improvement @Spear and you are on the right track to becoming a beast!


----------



## Spear (Sep 5, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Definitely a big improvement @Spear and you are on the right track to becoming a beast!


Thank you very much! I really think sticking to a good diet has been the biggest game changer for me. Just gotta drop calories for a bit longer and drop a bit more fat. So close to being where I want


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> Thank you very much! I really think sticking to a good diet has been the biggest game changer for me. Just gotta drop calories for a bit longer and drop a bit more fat. So close to being where I want


Once you do that maybe time to grow!


----------



## Spear (Sep 5, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Once you do that maybe time to grow!


Yeah I’m not fully decided on what I want to do yet. Keep going back and forth, up and down. I kinda want to take a break from TRT as well. So I’ve also been throwing around the idea of coming off for a couple months, then going into a bulk. Guess I’ll see what bloodwork looks like and decide from there.

I do really want to hit 275 this bulk and try to set some new PRs on deadlift and squat.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> Yeah I’m not fully decided on what I want to do yet. Keep going back and forth, up and down. I kinda want to take a break from TRT as well. So I’ve also been throwing around the idea of coming off for a couple months, then going into a bulk. Guess I’ll see what bloodwork looks like and decide from there.
> 
> I do really want to hit 275 this bulk and try to set some new PRs on deadlift and squat.


Yeah you can put on some quality size too.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 4, 2022)

Spear said:


> Hello ol' chaps. I figured I would post up some stuff here. Show you guys how I eat, how I train, and what I am taking.
> 
> I'll start with some before pics, then last weeks pics. I'm currently 37 years old, 6'1" 227lbs. I used to be into lifting heavy shit, but that was in my early 20's. I took about 7 years off from the gym, and decided to start lifting again last October.
> 
> ...


You look like a different person bro


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 4, 2022)

Spear said:


> Most likely winny and proviron. Both at 50mg a day.


50mg winny / ED was very harsh on my liver and dried me out.  I got good results from 30mg / ED x 10 weeks and no noticeable side effects. Didn’t run bloods during that cycle but liver wasn’t feeling stressed as it was on precious cycle.


----------



## Dex (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice work! I bet you are feeling better too.


----------

